# Us56



## yardy (28/4/06)

gday fellas,

i'm trying to get my HBS to get some US56 in for me, having only used S-04, what should i expect the big differences to be between these two yeasts.

cheers

yard


----------



## Mr Bond (28/4/06)

Clean/neutral, not as fruity as so4. Works best @ 16/18 c(in my experience)7 brews.Suits apa ,AAA even an english bitter, promotes hops over malt,Blonde ale /psuedo lager. 
Its the dry yeast that i had been looking for ,for ages and constitutes 90% of my brewing now.


----------



## DJR (28/4/06)

I think it is a much nicer profile than S04 - none of that bready/tart flavour that S04 seems to give. I've used it in a couple of brews and it's a very clean yeast used at about 17C. A 7 day ferment at that temp followed by a couple of days at room temp after racking gives pretty good results. Almost lager-like but still with an ale character.


----------



## mika (28/4/06)

DJR said:


> ....at about 17C. A 7 day ferment at that temp followed by a couple of days at room temp after racking....
> [post="123216"][/post]​



Hahaha  

At the moment my brewhaus is at a steady temp of 18*C and thats just the computer room. A couple of days at room temp wouldn't achieve much


----------



## Ross (28/4/06)

Brauluver said:


> Clean/neutral, not as fruity as so4. Works best @ 16/18 c(in my experience)7 brews.Suits apa ,AAA even an english bitter, promotes hops over malt,Blonde ale /psuedo lager.
> Its the dry yeast that i had been looking for ,for ages and constitutes 90% of my brewing now.
> [post="123211"][/post]​



ditto :super: 

cheers Ross


----------



## yardy (29/4/06)

thanks fellas,

i'm looking fwd to using it, i havn't read a negative about it yet.

:beer: 

yard


----------



## delboy (29/4/06)

very nice yeast to use that one smell great and the tastes is sensational when done .I'LL be using this more often.

Delboy


----------



## peas_and_corn (29/4/06)

I use it constantly as well. As said earlier, it's quite neutral and unobtrusive. Certainly among the best dried yeasts that you can get.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (29/4/06)

I'm yet to use US56, but after reading this thread I reckon BYOAH will be making a sale to me on a few sachets next week for sure. 

Sounds like just what I'm after, cheers fellas :chug: 

PZ.


----------



## mikem108 (1/5/06)

I use 56 for just about everything and the occasional liquid yeast when brewing something that needs it or for a change of flavour.


----------



## mika (1/5/06)

What sort of temp would you need to kill it ?? I have basically no temp control, so it's possible if a warm day is sprung on me that I might spike to 25*C ?
I'm going to get one of them 100 can coolers soon, then it probably wouldn't matter as much....maybe. Temp still might spike in the middle of the day when I'm at work and can't watch it :unsure:


----------



## tangent (1/5/06)

you'd be surprised what your brew goes through
a big heat spike at about 3pm and a big dip at 3am - both times you're not likely to be near the brew and realise it

Love the 56. It's at about 17C atm and I'm a bit worried that i'll have to start brewing lagers or start heating my brews again.


----------



## mika (2/5/06)

I have a digital temp gauge next to my brew, the temp may swing heaps, but I feel happier when I press "max/min" and at least see that it's all gone to hell


----------



## Paleman (5/5/06)

Brauluver said:


> Clean/neutral, not as fruity as so4. Works best @ 16/18 c(in my experience)7 brews.Suits apa ,AAA even an english bitter, promotes hops over malt,Blonde ale /psuedo lager.
> Its the dry yeast that i had been looking for ,for ages and constitutes 90% of my brewing now.
> [post="123211"][/post]​



As Brauy said Yardy, the 56 works faster and cleaner. And very good flocculation. I like it. But i always rehydrate it. I make sure that it gets some good,clean, warm water, then after its frothing a tad, i add some of my wort. Just to lessen the shock.

P.S. are you the same Yardy from Geoff and Olivers. I'm in good company here ! :chug:


----------



## Paleman (5/5/06)

Having said this, i wouldnt put the Safale in front of Liquid Yeasts....ie Whyyeast's

And, i'm no expert on the liquids, but i'm going to give them a go. Ive heard nothing but raves from partial and full mash brewers.

It depends on your time available, and patience. And how professional you want your beers to taste.


----------



## Mr Bond (5/5/06)

Paleman said:


> Having said this, i wouldnt put the Safale in front of Liquid Yeasts....ie Whyyeast's
> 
> 
> [post="124609"][/post]​



I would(US56 at least) Its certainly not inferior

How can u judge or compare em if you havn't used em?(Asked in an enquiring tone,not a confrontational one)

Professional beer can be made with dry yeasts(believe it or not some micros here and in the US use em.)


----------



## PostModern (5/5/06)

I'll put my hat in and recommend US-56 as well. Properly rehydrated, it is every bit as good as good as WLP001/Wyest1056 as it is the same strain. The amber ale on tap at my place right now is superb. Every bit as good as the similar beers I've made using 001. About time we got some decent strains in easy-to-use cheap sachets.


----------



## pharmaboy (6/5/06)

Brauluver said:


> Paleman said:
> 
> 
> > Having said this, i wouldnt put the Safale in front of Liquid Yeasts....ie Whyyeast's
> ...



Same stuff from wyeast to the fermentis - so it will be the saem. the only difference in taste might result from pitching volumes - which of course could be solved by using less/more us56 or in a starter. The breweries go to enormous lengths to get predictable results - exact same temps, same shaped vessels, same pitching rates etc that homebrewers have no hope of recreating - a good reason why trying to achieve a clone and testing it by A/B comparison is an exercise in frustration! 

All we need now, is a couple of Belgians and wheats in dry - and we've got it made!

Having said that - I use muntons gold a lot more than us56!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (7/7/06)

Brauluver said:


> Clean/neutral, not as fruity as so4. Works best @ 16/18 c(in my experience)7 brews.Suits apa ,AAA even an english bitter, promotes hops over malt,Blonde ale /psuedo lager.
> Its the dry yeast that i had been looking for ,for ages and constitutes 90% of my brewing now.



Promotes hops over malt is a very accurate description Brauluver. :beer: 

I brewed an APA using US 56 for the first time 2 weeks ago. I had a taste out of the fermenter last night and attenuation was awesome, down from 1052 to 1010 so that is 84%. It tastes really bitter though with 42 IBU of Amarillo hops. I have brewed other APA's to the same bitterness using 1056 and found around the same if not a little less attenuation but nowhere near the bitterness evident. Malt bill was pretty much Pils/Ale (94%), Caramunich(3%) and Melanoidin (3%). Mashed at 66C

Have you other users of this yeast found that it attenuates so highly?

Reckon I might have to condition this for a few weeks before it goes in the keg.


----------



## Jye (7/7/06)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Have you other users of this yeast found that it attenuates so highly?



My gravity normally drops from about 1.055 to 1.014, but the last time I used it was with a 60% wheat beer and it dropped from 1.056 to 1.010. I wasnt very happy at first but it has made a nice dry session beer.


----------



## Bazza (7/7/06)

I've used this 3 times in ales (kit APAs) and found attentuation has been 80-85%. Brings out the hops nicely and has a dryish finish.

Would this strain be good for porters do u think? I'm thinking about a slightly hopped porter using the 56 rather than S-04.

Bazza


----------



## Steve (7/7/06)

Bazza said:


> I've used this 3 times in ales (kit APAs) and found attentuation has been 80-85%. Brings out the hops nicely and has a dryish finish.
> 
> Would this strain be good for porters do u think? I'm thinking about a slightly hopped porter using the 56 rather than S-04.
> 
> Bazza




Bazza 56 trumps s04 anyday IMHO.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ross (7/7/06)

Bazza said:


> I've used this 3 times in ales (kit APAs) and found attentuation has been 80-85%. Brings out the hops nicely and has a dryish finish.
> 
> Would this strain be good for porters do u think? I'm thinking about a slightly hopped porter using the 56 rather than S-04.
> 
> Bazza



Bazza, I've got my Olde English Porter made with US56 on tap right now. The flavours are all still a little sharp (for want of a better word) at the moment, probably accentuated by the yeast. I'm hoping a little age will mellow this into a lovely drop.

cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (7/7/06)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Have you other users of this yeast found that it attenuates so highly?



Brings my Ruination Ale down from 1080 to 1014 in 5 days at 17c. Mashed at 64c

However brought my 3% Amber down from 1036 to just 1012 Mashed at 70c. Just what I intended  

I find this yeast a dream to use...

cheers Ross


----------



## Bazza (7/7/06)

Ross said:


> Bazza said:
> 
> 
> > I've used this 3 times in ales (kit APAs) and found attentuation has been 80-85%. Brings out the hops nicely and has a dryish finish.
> ...



Cool thanks Ross, I'll give it a burl.


----------



## Voosher (7/7/06)

As a liquid yeast snob I have to concede that the US-56 is a damn good dry yeast. I did a side-by-side comparo with the Wyeast 1056 and they're very close. If anything the US-56 gives a drier, sharper finish which is consistent with the sharper flavours in Ross's porter and the hoppiness mentioned by Brauluver.
I haven't thoroughly checked attenuation but the dryness would also be consistent with higher attenuation than the 1056 which is a solid attenuator itself.
I'll still use liquids almost exclusively but the US-56 is now my choice as a standby dry.


----------



## hendo1963 (8/7/06)

Brauluver said:


> Paleman said:
> 
> 
> > Having said this, i wouldnt put the Safale in front of Liquid Yeasts....ie Whyyeast's
> ...


That's right, Brauluver. And some the newer commercial breweries in Asia are using dried yeasts with success, because they don't have the capital to invest in laboratory standard yeast culturing equipment.
You'd really have to compare side by side fermented from the same wort with dried and liquid versions of the same strain to get a definitive comparison. For me personally it's a trade off -the cost and ease of dried yeast versus liquid (where I am, liquid is not readily available -special order by post $17.00 minimum! 
(Sorry guys -a couple of dud messages may have come through from me :unsure: - finally got it!  )


----------



## matti (8/7/06)

Tried all dry yeast available and this one is great.
It is by a long shot the best dry yeast on the market easy available.
Suit to ferment most pale ales and will improve any K+K or extract brew tenfold. Ideal when the temperature can't be controlled round spring and autumn. Very verstile strain indeed.
matti


----------



## Doc (9/7/06)

Pitched 2 x US-56 sachets into 30 litres just over three weeks ago.
OG 1.078, and it is down to 1.020 which is about what I expected. It is a SUPER hoppy brew (the Hop Whompus). Just added another 54gr of hops to the fermenter 
This yeast is fantastic for APA's.

Doc


----------



## vlbaby (9/7/06)

Voosher said:


> As a liquid yeast snob I have to concede that the US-56 is a damn good dry yeast. I did a side-by-side comparo with the Wyeast 1056 and they're very close.


I'm no scientist or genetic expert, but doesnt it mean that if two yeast are of the same strain that they are in every respect genetically identical, not just similar? I have been brewing beers with dry yeast using this premise, and I have yet to detect a difference between saflager w34/70 and wyeast 2124. (same strain). I would also assume us-56 is no different to 1056.

vl.


----------



## Voosher (11/7/06)

vlbaby said:


> Voosher said:
> 
> 
> > As a liquid yeast snob I have to concede that the US-56 is a damn good dry yeast. I did a side-by-side comparo with the Wyeast 1056 and they're very close.
> ...



I'm no expert either vl, but there appear to be minor differences between US-56 and Wyeast 1056 as far as I can detect. For one I think US-56 floccs better and from most of the impressions I get from the posts on this thread it appears to attenuate better as well. As these are fundamental yeast properties this would seem to indicate that the yeasts are different, albeit marginal.
I don't know too much about the technicalities of the drying process either but I would have thought that drying and rehydration would result in some mutation of the original strain. I presume the trick has been to minimise the differences from live to dry culture.
I'd love to hear comments from someone more authoritative on the subject.
Cheers.


----------



## vlbaby (11/7/06)

Voosher said:


> I'd love to hear comments from someone more authoritative on the subject.
> Cheers.


I'd second that idea!  

vl.


----------



## Mr Bond (11/7/06)

Doesn't change the fact that it's the best damned (dried) yeast strain since sliced bread and makes a fine ale with a minimum of fuss!


----------



## roach (11/7/06)

have used US56 a fair bit recently and have produced gr8 beers with it. Very neutral, clean yeast, and from my experience if you keep it fermenting at around 17-18 you will get a great result.

Even anti dried yeast brewers have been known to move to the dark side and use it.


----------



## PistolPatch (11/7/06)

For those wanting to brew a dark lager but don't have the temperature control, US-56 at 15-17 degrees is excellent. The first AG I did was using Ross's Scwarzbier recipe but using US-56. It was every bit as good as that brewed with the lager yeast.

After tasting the above dark 'lager', I tried to use it as a substitute for pale 'lagers'. So far no success but this could be due to things too numerous to mention here - just one being a stuck ferment. The beer produced by the 56 however is certainly good enough to receive high praise from mates.

I do intend though to do a double batch in about a fortnight. One I will use 56 and the other Saflager so will post back to this thread as to how it compares.

Cheers
PP


----------



## dicko (11/7/06)

I originally tried this strain about 15 months ago and the initial reports back then were that some thought that this dried yeast had more diacetyl than the liquid variety.
I must say that i did not notice diacetyl in the one brew that I did with the sample from that time.
I have just started to use US 56 and my initial observation is how quick it ferments out compared to 1056.
(assuming the same conditions).
I agree that it does seem to clear well and as Voosher and the others said it appears to finish a bit drier also.
Mark 63 is in a similar situation to me where my location makes it nearly cost prohibitive to use liquid yeasts economically in a one brewer situation and the more quality dried yeasts that become available the easier it will be for us "remote" brewers.
Cheers


----------



## sluggerdog (12/11/06)

I am going to use this yeast in an outmeal stout which I brewed a few days ago, I'm using this yeast as it's the only ale yeast I have, my question is how do you think it will go in a stout while being fermented at high-ish temperature? My fermenting fridge is full with german pilsners.

Might get upto 26-28C. Being a stout I wasn't sure if this would be ok seeing as there is so many other flavours already in the beer.


----------



## Stuster (12/11/06)

I reckon it'd be getting a bit hot for it, sluggerdog. If there are fusels there from the hot temperature they might not be as noticeable in the taste, but you'll still know all about it the next day. (You'll probably be able to taste it as well.)

You could go back to the old pre-ferment fridge tricks of standing the fermenter in a bucket of water and popping some ice blocks in there whenever you get the chance.

Alternatively, just chuck out all those lagers and get started on making lots of great ales. :lol:


----------



## sluggerdog (12/11/06)

Stuster said:


> I reckon it'd be getting a bit hot for it, sluggerdog. If there are fusels there from the hot temperature they might not be as noticeable in the taste, but you'll still know all about it the next day. (You'll probably be able to taste it as well.)
> 
> You could go back to the old pre-ferment fridge tricks of standing the fermenter in a bucket of water and popping some ice blocks in there whenever you get the chance.
> 
> Alternatively, just chuck out all those lagers and get started on making lots of great ales. :lol:




Not exactly what I wanted to hear but kinda expected it. It's in a cube from a no-chill session, I'll just leave it until the fridge frees up, could be a while though.

Cannot ditch the lagers, Got 80 litres ready to ferment at the moment, need to get it all fermented ASAP so I have lots of german pilsner to drink over xmas new years!

The stout can wait... I suppose. :beer: 

Cheers!


----------



## Stuster (12/11/06)

Only joking about the lagers, sluggerdog. I'm just an ale man at heart.

I reckon you'll be happier doing it right. After all the work making it, it's worth getting the temp right.

Sounds like you'll be having a good Christmas. :super:


----------

